# Ready to hatch egg - mould



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I have leo eggs in the incubator on day 50 now and I'm thinking due to hatch soon, however on keeps developing a small patch of white mould which I keep removing otherwise the egg seems healthy. It seems fertile but not 100% sure. Any ideas? the humidity has not changed at all.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

This isnt so uncommon.
The eggs should be ok to hatch on time.
They may have been alittle too wet, but if the eggs look ok then they are not drowning in water, so I expect them to hatch for you. :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks  just got a bit worried, they have grown quite a bit in the recent 2 weeks. I'm incubating for females so hoping they will hatch in the next week or so! :flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont have any experience with leo eggs, but they are similar to corns a far as I know.
I do wipe the eggs if needed myself,but then I have seen some hatchlings come out of horrendous looking eggs that I was certain were dead.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll just keep wiping the mould off... Hopefully they'll hatch soon! I really can't wait. :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres a couple of (not very good) Pics, humidity is 50% and has remaind at that through out incubation. The egg in question today has started to feel softer than the other 3 eggs it shares its tub with, it has also started to secrete a clearish fluid.. not a lot but I noticed it when I was wiping some mould off it. I was concerned, so I candled the egg again and it was glowing nice and pink  The egg does not smell. Could it be starting to hatch seeing as the egg has gone soft? :flrt:
Please note the pic makes it look more wet than it is, I can assure you that it is only 50% humidity 








Egg in question is bottom left.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Keep gently brushing off the mould. I used to use the wifes make up brush but she wasnt to pleased. I dont measure humidity in my incubators so i dont know how good 50% is. I have used vermiculite and perlite before and always had this problem with mould or denting. The right water content is critical. I now use hatchrite. It comes ready made. I have over 30 eggs this year and none have mould or dents. This is a first for me so the little extra money was well worth it.
Good luck 

Phil


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe I'll invest in some of that. The other eggs in the same tub seem totally fine.
As of today this egg has indented a bit. Am I right in saying that eggs do this a few hours before hatch? It still glows fertile and is at/past its due date.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

it could be that the clear fluid you spoke of was actually the egg 'sweating' this is common in the few days before hatching. The other thing could be that the hatchling has started to pip the egg and the clear fluid could be the embryonic fluid escaping from the egg, in which case the egg is hatching now! just keep wiping the mould off carefully and try not to interfere with the process too much. If the hatchling is strong enough to hatch it will do and as the other member posted, you would be amazed at how bad some eggs can look and still hatch out fine. hope this helps and good luck... :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Well just got home from work, wiped the mould off best I could and the egg is still indented and theres a hard 'bulge' on the not indent bit, which was there yesterday too. Could this be the little guy/girl trying to get out? How long should I leave it this way with no hatchling? I don't want to lose her. 
Here's a couple more pics. the eggs have not rolled, its just the camera angle.

Bottom right in this pic:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

if it was me I would just continue to incubate until the egg either goes bad (i.e. shrivelled and black) or hatches. I understand that you dont want to lose the hatchling but sometimes it happens and there aint too much you can do about it! The way I look at it is that this is just mother natures way and if it wasnt for your efforts thus far NONE of the eggs would have hatched. From the pics you posted I think the egg looks ok, not too much different from the others in the picture and from what you said about the clear fluid and the solid part of the egg it sounds like the little one may be about to make an appearence! Try not to worry and just see what happens. Keep us updated - i'm routing for this little one now as well!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, Will keep you updated. I keep looking through the window in the incubator! I feel like an expectant mother :lol2:

My little 12 yr old brother left a note on my bed earlier saying 'congratulations on the new baby' 
The lil guy hasn't even hatched yet :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Egg stil not hatched. How long should it take from seeing 'signs'?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

The egg started smell rather 'off' so I took it out. I think the baby has died in the egg :'( I feel so awful.. What did I do wrong? They were fine up until now


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

thats a shame, I wouldnt say that you did anything wrong however. If you had done things wrong the eggs would not have made it this far. Maybe the hatchling just wasnt strong enough to break out of the egg or was genetically inferior. It happens sometimes but as upsetting as it is (and this may sound harsh) its better for the little one to pass away in the egg rather than hatching out and trying to survive in a very weakened state or with birth defects. Chin up and good luck with the others... :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I just had a look inside the egg out of curiosity, and there was no baby  just goo and no evidence of a baby  obviously something had died because of the smell. The others all look ok though and I can see veins when I candle them. So all is not lost hopefully. I just feel a bit upset like it's my fault when it probably isn't.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

These things happen and its not your fault! Don't beat yourself up about it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

nuttybabez said:


> These things happen and its not your fault! Don't beat yourself up about it!


Guess I'm more upset as its my first time breeding anything and I've been getting all excited and thinking the eggs were fine  The others look healthy at the moment though.


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

How did these little ones get on?

pics ?


----------

